# Sony Xperia Z5 Compact review - "arguably the best smaller smartphone" with 3 day battery



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm happy with my z3 Compact but this phone looks like the one to go for if you're after a smaller handset with a brilliant battery life. 









> The fingerprint scanner hidden under the home button is one of the best in the business. During my testing only once did it fail to recognise my thumb print when trying to unlock the phone. I must have unlocked the phone hundreds of times.





> *Verdict*
> The Sony Xperia Z5 Compact is the best smaller Android smartphone of the year and arguably the best smaller smartphone currently available.
> 
> The camera is great, the phone is powerful. It’s waterproof and the battery life of three or more days between charges is fantastic. The design will not be to everyone’s liking – it could be thinner and the screen could be of higher resolution, but they are trade-offs worth making.




Sony Xperia Z5 Compact review: arguably the best smaller smartphone


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks really nice. 3 (or more) days battery is exceptional performance on a par with the old days of nokia basic phones.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 23, 2015)

The Z3 is easily the best phone I have ever had. (Better than any Samsung or iPhone).

Its the battery life. And the way that the Sony software manages it. It's amazing.

Theres no need for a glass back though. Not with my lack of care.

My Z3 is still performing well. And I'm sure it will be for at least another year. So I'm not going to be buying this.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 23, 2015)

yet.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been reading more reviews and some think that it's actually not as good as its predecessor. The camera is better, but the battery life seems worse, it loses the handy wireless charging option and the frame is plastic not metal. That said, you can pick them up for around £270 unlocked which still makes them something of a bargain.



> Sony has pulled off the seemingly impossible twice now. With the Xperia Z1 Compact and Xperia Z3 Compact, the Japanese manufacturer justified a high price for small phones. The question is, has it done it again?
> 
> We don't think so. The Z5 Compact processor is faster, but the 801 in the Z3 Compact isn't exactly slow, and the camera resolution is better that its predecessor's, but only just. The displays are the same, the battery has slightly improved, but the Z5 Compact's design is less attractive. For a device released a year later, the improvements are pretty marginal.
> 
> Essentially, unless you really, really want a fingerprint scanner, the Xperia Z3 Compact seems like the better smartphone choice. That's our take, what's yours? Sony Xperia Z5 Compact vs Xperia Z3 Compact comparison - AndroidPIT


That said, my z3 is pissing me off a bit now. It's had to go back for bricking itself during an upgrade, then again after the headphone jacked borked and now it may have to go back again as the USB charging port seems to be in the blink. I do treat 'em rough,  mind.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting one to replace my S4 Mini. Samsung seem to have stopped making mini versions and there don#t seem to be many other smaller phones around.

Plus I've had a go on my mate's S5 Mini and it seems Samsung's software is just getting more and more annoying.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 29, 2016)

hmm seems its 138g weight is the same as an S6 and iPhone 6 

The thing I love about the S4 mini is that I can't really feel it in my pocket. It's 107g and I don't see any decent phones coming close to that right now.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 30, 2016)

Been using mine for three months and still can't fault it. Upgraded from a Z1 compact, for no real reason (retail therapy), as nothing wrong with that one. 

On my days out for football with Samsung S1, I would have to take a charger as it wouldn't last a day. Usage being, train times, calls, pictures, WA, BBC sport, radio, weather etc. Would be on charge on  train. Z1 and now the Z5 lasts all day. 

It's robust is 2nd to none with casemate it has been dropped banges and wet and still performs and looks great.

Other features on a phone, great camera, sound and screen do not matter if you can't use them all day.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 30, 2016)

Have had mine for a while now too (October I think) and it's one of the best phones I've had. It's a nice size and weight, robust enough to have survived dunkings and droppings without issue (with a case).


----------



## rich! (Apr 30, 2016)

The only problem I've had with it is that the last android update seems to have made it somewhat clunky. Sure that will get fixed.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 30, 2016)

rich! said:


> The only problem I've had with it is that the last android update seems to have made it somewhat clunky. Sure that will get fixed.



Is that the update that I've yet to install that appeared in the last few days?

My Z5 compact is fab but you'd be pushing it to say three day battery life unless you're ultra careful with use,


----------



## rich! (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes that update


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 30, 2016)

What sort of clunkyness if you dont mind me asking. I haven't done the update yet.


----------



## wiskey (May 1, 2016)

I've updated mine, have had to resubmit a few permissions but apart from that it's been smooth.


----------



## rich! (May 2, 2016)

19sixtysix said:


> What sort of clunkyness if you dont mind me asking. I haven't done the update yet.


Various things just seems a bit slower. Camera takes longer to start.
However, visual feedback on "pressed an app to start it" is good, and system apps seem to have a few small improvements that actually make sense. e.g. calendar "add" now has task/event/reminder rather than just event/reminder


----------



## twentythreedom (May 3, 2016)

Was due an upgrade so decided to go for one of these  

The battery and waterproofing are ideal for sailing (navionics app is especially battery draining) plus I've got a Sony x3 tablet which is great so know what to expect from the UI 

Will report back when I've got it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks really nice. 3 (or more) days battery is exceptional performance on a par with the old days of nokia basic phones.



I'd imagine you'd have to use it like an old school Nokia to get such figures. 

I'd like to see some better way of measuring battery life more widely used. Hours of browsing urban perhaps?


----------



## Fez909 (May 3, 2016)

I've had one for a while now. Easily the best phone I've had, even if the battery is worse than the Z3C (previous best phone).

Pluses (over Z3C):


Looks nicer
Charging port doesn't require covering
Bigger storage
Glass back seems slightly stronger than previous
Allows you to turn it on much faster when completely flat and on charge (Z3 would take 15 mins sometimes)
Fingerprint reader surprisingly handy
Negatives:


Battery significantly worse than Z3C
I'm not sure it's much faster than Z3C, despite the spec increase
Still got a glass fucking back 
Seems fussy with what charger it'll accept. Lots of my cables/plugs don't work with it
Takes an age to turn back on sometimes.
Very good phone. Barring glass back incidents or other silliness, I'll be keeping this a long time.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2016)

Another comparison here: 
Sony Xperia Z5 Compact vs Xperia Z3 Compact comparison - AndroidPIT


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2016)

Damn I'm getting gear-lust and want to upgrade my Z1C to a Z5C now. 

Stop it.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

Got mine earlier on, seems good so far, currently putting apps on, signing into this and updating that while I give it a full charge. Won't use it as my primary phone as such until I get the case I ordered.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

Been charging battery and dling / installing latest OS - back of it feels very hot


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Been charging battery and dling / installing latest OS - back of it feels very hot


Most phones do that if you're doing all that at the same time. My S4 used to go scorchio for no discernible reason at all.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Most phones do that if you're doing all that at the same time. My S4 used to go scorchio for no discernible reason at all.


Now transferring all my media / logs / contacts etc via an xperia transfer app. 

It's cooled down a bit


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

Have set up the fingerprint unlock - fucking brilliant, it's where my left first finger naturally sits when I pick the phone up, seems to work every time


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

I managed to get the screen protector film on with only one tiny speck of dust stuck infuriatingly behind it - unsure whether to laugh or cry 

The secret to successful application is to do it in the bathroom after running a hot shower to steam the atmosphere up to get rid of floating dust etc


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I managed to get the screen protector film on with only one tiny speck of dust stuck infuriatingly behind it - unsure whether to laugh or cry
> 
> The secret to successful application is to do it in the bathroom after running a hot shower to steam the atmosphere up to get rid of floating dust etc



Screen protectors are a bitch.  I've never got one applied perfectly. I just use flip cases now which give more protection, but also bulk.


----------



## oneflewover (May 4, 2016)

We shall see how well the fingerprint security works, ive left mine in the pub tonight. I'll be going back in the morning to see if it has been found.


----------



## oneflewover (May 5, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> We shall see how well the fingerprint security works, ive left mine in the pub tonight. I'll be going back in the morning to see if it has been found.



Yep, still there and confirmed by this.  Big brother has helped. The GPS is about 8ft off to the north.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Yep, still there and confirmed by this.  Big brother has helped. The GPS is about 8ft off to the north.
> View attachment 86537


Is that the Sony tracking software?


----------



## oneflewover (May 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Is that the Sony tracking software?



Yes, through here Manage Sony devices - my Xperia


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2016)

Phone's been on since yesterday morning and there's still 32% left 

I dropped it and there's a crack on the back


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2016)

The fingerprint reader is fucking brilliant!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Yes, through here Manage Sony devices - my Xperia


For a moment it said my phone was on the Nigeria /Chad border


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2016)

Have got the phone properly set up now, am very pleased with it - the standout features for me are the battery life, fingerprint sensor to unlock and the excellent camera


----------



## bi0boy (May 10, 2016)

I almost went into a Three store yesterday to have a go on one but there was no one else in there so I didn't want to get pounced on by all the staff

From what I've read though I'm not sure it will be a big upgrade from my S4 Mini, certainly not as big as all the previous ≤2-year upgrades I've done.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I almost went into a Three store yesterday to have a go on one but there was no one else in there so I didn't want to get pounced on by all the staff
> 
> From what I've read though I'm not sure it will be a big upgrade from my S4 Mini, certainly not as big as all the previous ≤2-year upgrades I've done.



That's the way with phones now I think. My last upgrade was nice and it's the most advanced hardware I've had, but it's just slightly slicker then the old model. Assuming I don't break it I'll try and get 3 years this time I think.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 21, 2016)

Looked at one today. I think the barometer might swing it for me.

It doesn't feel much heavier in my pocket than the s4 mini despite being 30% heavier.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

My Sony z3 has screwed up again (this time it won't charge through the USB port). I've got no back-up phone to use while it's going off for repair so I've bought a 'Geade A' used z5 Compact for £220 and will flog off the z3 when it comes back - and hopefully not lost too much on the deal. And then I'll look to see what the new Nexus phone is all about.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm still fairly satisfied with mine


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I'm still fairly satisfied with mine


"Fairly satisfied" isn't exactly a glowing endorsement! Which bits are letting you down?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2016)

editor said:


> "Fairly satisfied" isn't exactly a glowing endorsement! Which bits are letting you down?


Usual shit, battery, slow sometimes, handling niggles. Same as any smartphone after a few months ime


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2016)

9 months in here and it's still the best phone I've ever had.

The battery is good enough, though I'm disappointed that it's slightly worse than the Z3C. I blame Marshamallow for that, and the removal of the Sony stamina mode, rather than the hardware. It's just a hunch, though.

Getting sick of Sony spam clogging up my notifications screen so I'm tempted to root to wipe their fucking shite.

Otherwise, all good


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> The battery is good enough, though I'm disappointed that it's slightly worse than the Z3C. I blame Marshamallow for that, and the removal of the Sony stamina mode, rather than the hardware. ...


Marshmallow_ halved_ the battery life on my z3.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm still thinking of getting one. How does it perform with Pokemon Go?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 20, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> 9 months in here and it's still the best phone I've ever had.
> 
> The battery is good enough, though I'm disappointed that it's slightly worse than the Z3C. I blame Marshamallow for that, and the removal of the Sony stamina mode, rather than the hardware. It's just a hunch, though.
> 
> ...


What spam, exactly?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> What spam, exactly?


I was about to ask the same question!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 20, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> What spam, exactly?


all this shit about "whats new" and "new stickers available" appearing in my notification bar. Unremovable apps, of course, and can't block the notifications.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 20, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> all this shit about "whats new" and "new stickers available" appearing in my notification bar. Unremovable apps, of course, and can't block the notifications.


Actually yeah that is annoying, I've clearly got used to it though 

Can you really not turn the Sony spam alerts off? That's shit.

I've been getting a non specific message to "install new software now" like a system update, but it gives no detail so I bin it.

I'm mostly fairly halpy with mine over all, bit meh though. The Nexus 5 I had before was better tbh, bar a few things


----------



## dervish (Jul 25, 2016)

You might not be able to remove the apps totally but you can definitely disable them which will stop them using up ram and stop the notifications. I stopped all the sony and amazon apps without any detrimental effects. 

(To disable apps, go to settings/applications and choose the app you want, then hit disable reverting to the old factory installed version if necessary)


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2016)

Hearing about overheating issues with this which Sony have tried to overcome with intensive cpu and grfx throttling. It's inherent with the cpu apparently. Think I'm going to go for the iphone SE instead


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Hearing about overheating issues with this which Sony have tried to overcome with intensive cpu and grfx throttling. It's inherent with the cpu apparently. Think I'm going to go for the iphone SE instead


Pretty sure it's only certain models that have suffered this. I certainly didn't get it with the z3 Compact and haven't had it yet with the z5. The biggest downside of the z5 is that the battery life is currently nowhere near the 3 days talked about in early reviews.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm pretty much resigned to carrying a power pack if I'm out all day. So with the SE vs this it's a better cpu for a more seemless experience vs waterproofing, and I've learnt my lesson when it comes to throwing phones in toilets


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'm pretty much resigned to carrying a power pack if I'm out all day. So with the SE vs this it's a better cpu for a more seemless experience vs waterproofing, and I've learnt my lesson when it comes to throwing phones in toilets


Not sure what this 'seamless experience' is, but the waterproofing sure is a handy thing to have, just in case. The Sony is plenty fast. Truth is that even fairly cheapo Android phones are nippy enough in daily use.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2016)

Well I've tried both out and the iPhone is lightning fast compared to the Xperia. It might not seem like much of a lag but I've had it up to here with lag when opening apps etc, it's 2016 already. If I'm using it every day for two years then it matters.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Well I've tried both out and the iPhone is lightning fast compared to the Xperia. It might not seem like much of a lag but I've had it up to here with lag when opening apps etc, it's 2016 already. If I'm using it every day for two years then it matters.


There really is no particularly noticeable lag on the Sony, or whatever there is, it's so small to be of any consequence. 



> Sony may not have worked hard to update the specifications and features of the Z5 compact, but it did more than Apple did with the 5S to SE transition. Simply bumping up the chipset is not enough, there needs to be more progress. The SE feels like a marketing exercise while the Z5 Compact still has a vision and vibrancy to it.
> 
> It’s a late win in the tenth innings, but there is just enough advantage to make this decision clear. Out of the two Sony’s Xperia Z5 Compact is the better smartphone.



iPhone SE vs Xperia Z5 Compact Review: Sony Crushes The iPhone


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2016)

editor said:


> There really is no particularly noticeable lag on the Sony, or whatever there is, it's so small to be of any consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone SE vs Xperia Z5 Compact Review: Sony Crushes The iPhone



Misleading title alert


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Misleading title alert


As is your claim that the "iPhone is lightning fast compared to the Xperia."

Incidentally, it's worth noting that the x5 offers a shitload more memory for the price.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> As is your claim that the "iPhone is lightning fast compared to the Xperia."



This is exactly what I'm talking about from that article you posted with the misleading title:

"The Z3 Compact / iPhone 6 match-up was an easy performance win for Sony, but that’s reversed now. Apple’s handset has caught up with the compact line from Sony is with silicon. The SE moves up to 2GB of RAM from the iPhone 5S base, and the A9 chip is top of the line in terms of performance and battery efficiency. Multitasking is far more efficient, more information can be held in memory, and recalling information and apps from storage to start them running is faster and slicker. The iPhone SE just feels better in day-to-day use.

The SnapDragon 810 inside the Xperia Z5 Compact does the job, but switching between apps can sometimes see the smartphone stutter – it’s a small but noticeable pause as work is done behind the screen to get everything in place. Qualcomm has worked hard to iron out the design difficulties of the SnapDragon 810, but most flagships have now moved on to the 820. the Z5 compact is six months out of step with the major chip advancements, and it shows.

I’m talking about tiny differences at the edge of the envelope here, but the Z5 Compact has a much more ragged edge of performance. Over the life of these devices the iPhone SE is the device that is going to retain its capability as it is updated."


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about from that article you posted with the misleading title:
> 
> "The Z3 Compact / iPhone 6 match-up was an easy performance win for Sony, but that’s reversed now. Apple’s handset has caught up with the compact line from Sony is with silicon. The SE moves up to 2GB of RAM from the iPhone 5S base, and the A9 chip is top of the line in terms of performance and battery efficiency. Multitasking is far more efficient, more information can be held in memory, and recalling information and apps from storage to start them running is faster and slicker. The iPhone SE just feels better in day-to-day use.
> 
> ...


Nothing in there backs up your claim of a dramatic difference in speed - it's just "tiny differences at the edge of the envelope" - but it seems that your mind is made up anyway. Enjoy paying more.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Nothing in there backs up your claim of a dramatic difference in speed - it's just "tiny differences at the edge of the envelope" - but it seems that your mind is made up anyway. Enjoy paying more.



I'll enjoy not carrying a hot brick around with me too I should imagine.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'll enjoying not carrying a hot brick around with me too I should imagine.


It's positively weird how you're ignoring someone who _actually has the phone_ and prefer to keep peddling this fantasy version of the z5 as some kind of slow 'hot brick.' 

But if you're going to ignore me, try these reviews: 

Five star rating


> With its excellent screen, superb performance, long battery life and great camera, the Z5 Compact is the complete package if you want top performance in a small package.


Sony Xperia Z5 Compact review



> If you're looking for a small Android phone right now, this is it. No other phone manufacturer is making high-end devices in this form factor, which is a shame, because the Xperia Z5 Compact is beautifully proportioned.
> 
> With an incredible battery life, a new high-end processor and some impressive camera upgrades, it's also worth getting this over last year's Xperia Z3 Compact.


Sony Xperia Z5 Compact review



> After a few months of rocking the Xperia Z5 Compact, I’m still just as infatuated as I was after the Sony launch. It’s easily the best phone you can buy right now under five inches, with a bunch of awesome premium features packed inside its pleasingly compact, comfortable-to-handle frame.


Sony Xperia Z5 Compact: Re-review after three months

Sony Xperia Z5 Compact review: A superb smaller phone

Etc etc etc


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> It's positively weird how you're ignoring someone who _actually has the phone_ and prefer to keep peddling this fantasy version of the z5 as some kind of slow 'hot brick.'



It's without doubt the thickest, heaviest, hottest compact phone out there though.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It's without doubt the thickest, heaviest, hottest compact phone out there though.


According to you, yes. It's in my hand now. Not even slightly warm, but feel free to keep up the FUD if that's your thing.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

Oops! Looks like it can hapen to any phone.  iPhone SE overheating like iPhone 5 or 5s? | Communities


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> According to you, yes. It's in my hand now. Not even slightly warm, but feel free to keep up the FUD if that's your thing.



Try playing Pokemon Go, it's the new stress test for mobiles


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Oops! Looks like it can hapen to any phone.  iPhone SE overheating like iPhone 5 or 5s? | Communities



That's one instance where the manufacturer advised it needed servicing. I'm not talking about occasional dodgy batteries but an intrinsic issue with the cpu that affects every phone used intensively


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> That's one instance where the manufacturer advised it needed servicing. I'm not talking about occasional dodgy batteries but an intrinsic issue with the cpu that affects every phone used intensively


I'm talking about a phone I use every day and one that has received hugely positive reviews. How about you?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm talking about a phone I use every day and one that has received hugely positive reviews. How about you?



Most phones get good reviews, doesn't mean every one of those phones are the single best option for every person. 

The X5 compact doesn't seem like it would be as good an option for me as the SE, for reasons I've stated

My aunt has a mobile like this: 







Good for her I say, and good for you and your Sony phone


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Most phones get good reviews, doesn't mean every one of those phones are the single best option for every person.


Good job I didn't make a claim anything like that then, isn't it?

I'm not sure why you've ever bothered to get involved with this thread because you've decided to ignore all the hugely positive reviews - and  the opinion of someone who actually uses the phone - and just kept on trotting out wildly exaggerated claims about the phone being slow, chunky and with a huge overheating problem.
FYI: the z5 is in fact just 0.05" thicker than the SE and weighs 0.86 ounces more, but comes with a bigger screen and expandable SD memory and water resistance.



> So, still keeping off the Android vs. iOS debate, it is true that the iPhone SE has the style that most down-to-earth users will enjoy; however, the Xperia Z5 Compact has some nifty additions that make it a much better option.
> Xperia Z5 Compact vs. iPhone SE – Is Sony Better than Apple?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm not sure why you've ever bothered to get involved with this thread because you've decided to ignore all the hugely positive reviews - and  the opinion of someone who actually uses the phone



I was going buy one so that's why I got involved in this thread. I have analysed the options meticulously and have already read all the reviews I could find. I respect your opinion but then it's only one person's opinion, thousands of people own this and also the SE, and they will all have opinions to. I am trying to work out what my opinion would be after owning it for 18 months. I have decided after weeks of indecision that SE will be the better bet for me.

A lot of my leaning to the SE over the Z5 has been based on how previously raved about phones (the Desire HD for example) turned out to be disappointing to me.



> and just kept on trotting out wildly exaggerated claims about the phone being slow, chunky and with a huge overheating problem.



It's slowerER, chunkiER and runs hottER than the SE. These are facts. Whether that's a problem or not is down to individual preferences.



> FYI: the z5 is in fact just 0.05" thicker than the SE and weighs 0.86 ounces more, but comes with a bigger screen and expandable SD memory and water resistance.



7.6 -> 8.9mm = 17% thicker - not so fussed about this
113 -> 138g = 22% heavier - this is the difference between being slightly annoying in my pocket and not noticing it.

Not fussed about SD card either, I don't use many apps and grab my photos etc off frequently.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was going buy one so that's why I got involved in this thread. I have analysed the options meticulously and have already read all the reviews I could find. I respect your opinion but then it's only one person's opinion, thousands of people own this and also the SE, and they will all have opinions to. I am trying to work out what my opinion would be after owning it for 18 months. I have decided after weeks of indecision that SE will be the better bet for me.
> 
> A lot of my leaning to the SE over the Z5 has been based on how previously raved about phones (the Desire HD for example) turned out to be disappointing to me.
> 
> ...


The z5 has got a much biggER screen, more memoRY, is water resistaNT, bigger batteRY and the difference in weight is imperceptible to most people, but you seem to have been cursed with hyper sensitive pockets. And it is much cheapER. These are the facts.

DT Debate: Is the iPhone SE genius or microwaved garbage?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> It's got a much biggER screen, more memoRY, is water resistaNT, bigger batteRY and the difference in weight is imperceptible to most people, but you seem to have been cursed with hyper sensitive pockets. These are the facts.



None of those are things I need 



> DT Debate: Is the iPhone SE genius or microwaved garbage?



Malarie seems to know what she's talking about


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

At least we have a choice of compact phones and don't have to carry dinner plates in our pockets though


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> None of those are things I need


Sure you don't.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Sure you don't.



You think I'm lying now? Would you like to see a screenshot of my current S4 mini's 8GB internal memory utilisation?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 26, 2016)

I would! Show me.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> You think I'm lying now? Would you like to see a screenshot of my current S4 mini's 8GB internal memory utilisation?


I've no idea why you think I'd have the slightest interest in such a thing, but I can swap it for a picture of my sock drawer, if you like


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I've no idea why you think I'd have the slightest interest in such a thing, but I can swap it for a picture of my sock drawer, if you like



It's ok, if you said you needed a new chest of drawers but only needed four drawers for your socks and not 16, I'd believe you.


----------



## Greebozz (Jul 26, 2016)

316


bi0boy said:


> hmm seems its 138g weight is the same as an S6 and iPhone 6
> 
> The thing I love about the S4 mini is that I can't really feel it in my pocket. It's 107g and I don't see any decent phones coming close to that right now.


I used to have the Samsung S4 mini too and it's a lovely diddy little phone, I've kept it though I've upgraded to a Sony Z5 compact which I absolutely love.  I can't believe my luck that the only small powerful phone available, is really good.

The front facing speakers are so much better than having a rear facing speaker.  It's all subjective, I'm a heavy phone user and for me it never misses a beat.  I don't think it's an ideal phone for heavy games user because it does get a little warm playing graphically intensive games particularly while charging.  There is no issue with playing movies though.  The fingerprint reader is excellent.

I really miss the ar blaster for controlling my TV though, handy for controlling the volume when one has a YouTube's playlist going.  I intend to try and keep this phone forever until it breaks or falls to bits for I lose it.


----------



## Greebozz (Jul 26, 2016)

I wrote the above post without reading later on and didn't realise a bun fight had broken out.  Being an impartial referee I have to say that Editor is correct in what he says.  As I mentioned I own the Z5 compact and I think it's a real winner.  It's a powerful well-made phone with great sound and a very decent screen, great battery life.

It can get hot on occasion if playing games, even then it's not too bad.  I'm not trying to convince anyone, just like writing about because I love mine.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 26, 2016)

Fwiw I was casting tv / bluetooth sounds / WiFi hotspot / 4G / charging all at once the other day, it did get quite warm but not bothersomely so tbh


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2016)

Greebozz said:


> I really miss the ar blaster for controlling my TV though, handy for controlling the volume when one has a YouTube's playlist going.  I intend to try and keep this phone forever until it breaks or falls to bits for I lose it.


You can get that functionality back if you use Chromecast


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

> I've been getting a non specific message to "installnew software now" like a system update, but it gives no detail so I bin it.



This is it, anyone else had this?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> This is it, anyone else had this?
> 
> View attachment 90215


I think it's just asking if you want to use/update the Xperia desktop software, no?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I think it's just asking if you want to use/update the Xperia desktop software, no?


Dunno, none of the notifications etc give any detail or say that it's a proper Sony / OS update, unlike every other one I've had. Just seems a bit dodgy tbh


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Dunno, none of the notifications etc give any detail or say that it's a proper Sony / OS update, unlike every other one I've had. Just seems a bit dodgy tbh


Does it only come up when you plug in the phone's USB to your computer?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Does it only come up when you plug in the phone's USB to your computer?


No, just pops up occasionally. I don't plug it into a computer ever


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> No, just pops up occasionally. I don't plug it into a computer ever


I'd message Sony. Their UK Xperia support is actually bloody good.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

I've got the SE in my pocket now and I'm lovin it 

I will only return to this thread to say I told you so when you're all complaining about Sony's implementation of Android 7 or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd message Sony. Their UK Xperia support is actually bloody good.


Message them where? Twitter probably best, or not


----------



## rich! (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Hearing about overheating issues with this which Sony have tried to overcome with intensive cpu and grfx throttling. It's inherent with the cpu apparently. Think I'm going to go for the iphone SE instead


Hold it under the cold tap when it gets hot


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Message them where? Twitter probably best, or not


Register the phone on their xperia support website.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I've got the SE in my pocket now and I'm lovin it
> 
> I will only return to this thread to say I told you so when you're all complaining about Sony's implementation of Android 7 or something.


What an unpleasant post. It almost makes me want your pricey phone to disappoint you in some way.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> What an unpleasant post. It almost makes me want your pricey phone to disappoint you in some way.



Unpleasant? I came on here with the intention of buying an X5 compact only to realise it was indeed not "the best smaller smartphone" but "arguably the best smaller smartphone" as your title indicates. 

Having discovered this however, it seems any argument put forward that the SE might be better for some people was ridiculed.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Unpleasant?


Yes: "I will only return to this thread to say I told you so when you're all complaining about Sony's implementation of Android 7 or something."


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes: "I will only return to this thread to say I told you so when you're all complaining about Sony's implementation of Android 7 or something."



It was to give me a moment of light relief from the unpleasantness I was subjected to for agreeing with the thread title that the X5 compact was "arguably the best smaller smartphone" but not the best smartphone for me.

Let me ask you - is the X5 compact undisputably the best smaller smartphone for everyone?

Is the SE a great phone?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It was to give me a moment of light relief from the unpleasantness I was subjected to for agreeing with the thread title that the X5 compact was "arguably the best smaller smartphone" but not the best smartphone for me.
> 
> Let me ask you - is the X5 compact undisputably the best smaller smartphone for everyone?
> 
> Is the SE a great phone?


No phone is for everyone. The SE is the best choice for Apple fans.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

The SE is their downmarket offering tbf


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The SE is their downmarket offering tbf


Still pricier than the z5!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> No phone is for everyone. The SE is the best choice for Apple fans.



OK I'm not an Apple fan, but it's the best phone for me based on a dispassionate analysis.

You sound awfully like an Android fan to me.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Still pricier than the z5!



The z5 is pricer than the s4 mini! OMG!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The SE is their downmarket offering tbf



No it's their first iPhone for non Apple fans.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyway I can now post this


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

It's a parts bin special, let's just be honest here, right?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> It's a parts bin special, let's just be honest here, right?



The latest 6s innards in an old tried and tested case. What's not to like?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

I tell you what, I bet my car is a million times more awesome than yours


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I tell you what, I bet my car is a million times more awesome than yours



It's an Audi isn't it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It's an Audi isn't it?


Say it again


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> OK I'm not an Apple fan, but it's the best phone for me based on a dispassionate analysis.
> 
> You sound awfully like an Android fan to me.


Not me, I just go for whatever offers the best value and works the way I want it to, and Android seems the best deal right now - it certainly offers far better value than the SE for most users.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2016)

SE stands for Spares Edition, they literally built it from all the leftovers from the previous iPhones, apparently


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

In the end, Sony sent me a brand new z3 so I'm keeping that and flogging the z5 as it'll get more dosh. Apart from the fingerprint scanner there's just about fuck all between the two models, and I missed the charging cradle.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

Lololololllloll lol.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Lololololllloll lol.


Struggling to see the humour here, but I'm well chuffed with my phone.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Struggling to see the humour here, but I'm well chuffed with my phone.



Sorry - just a poor dig @sony #sony @welovesony.com -  if you didn't get it for free then you need some proper management!


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Sorry - just a poor dig @sony #sony @welovesony.com -  if you didn't get it for free then you need some proper management!


I'm still at a loss here. I paid for the phone but it was cheap (£260 new and unlocked, I think), and I can't complain about a service that sees me getting a brand new replacement after 16 months

I'll be getting the new Nexus as soon as I can though.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm still at a loss here. I paid for the phone but it was cheap (£260 new and unlocked, I think), and I can't complain about a service that sees me getting a brand new replacement after 16 months
> 
> I'll be getting the new Nexus as soon as I can though.



I was joking...you should be getting new stuff though ...if not then you are not monetising* stuff enough!

*hmmnnn new job.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> In the end, Sony sent me a brand new z3 so I'm keeping that and flogging the z5 as it'll get more dosh. Apart from the fingerprint scanner there's just about fuck all between the two models, and I missed the charging cradle.



Z3 isn't getting Nougat.

The Xperia Z3 isn’t even two years old yet, but it’s not getting Nougat


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Z3 isn't getting Nougat.
> 
> The Xperia Z3 isn’t even two years old yet, but it’s not getting Nougat


I'm not really bothered as I'll be dumping that as soon as I catch a whiff on the next Nexus! 

It's a shitty thing for Sony to do, mind.


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 2, 2016)

back to the z5 compact... mad that this thread is a year old and there are stil people bigging it up.
Mrs Pocketscience is on the market for a new phone, and the z5 is looking to meet her main requirement: a good camera.

Seeing that it's been on the market for a year now, it's hard to imagine it's still a player. Is it?
or, what's the best equivalent in the price range atm?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 2, 2016)

pocketscience said:


> back to the z5 compact... mad that this thread is a year old and there are stil people bigging it up.
> Mrs Pocketscience is on the market for a new phone, and the z5 is looking to meet her main requirement: a good camera.
> 
> Seeing that it's been on the market for a year now, it's hard to imagine it's still a player. Is it?
> or, what's the best equivalent in the price range atm?



If her main requirement is a good camera why is she looking at compact phones? Is it price or a desire for a smaller screen?


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 2, 2016)

It is probably only me, but the one thing I struggle with on this phone is the camera. Most photos are great but if there is a large difference in lighting I'm unable to spot set the exposure on either the light or the dark iyswim. Not serious I know but frustrating.

Other than that love it. Gave it some real hammer usage wise whilst on holiday, pictures, Instagram, maps, browsing and wiki and still got a full days use out of it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Z3 isn't getting Nougat.
> 
> The Xperia Z3 isn’t even two years old yet, but it’s not getting Nougat



It's a problem across Android in general. Seeing as most of us are hanging on to phones longer as they do what we need, it's a bit shit. I'm not bothered about new features, but Google should push the big names harder in the intrests of security.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 2, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> It is probably only me, but the one thing I struggle with on this phone is the camera. Most photos are great but if there is a large difference in lighting I'm unable to spot set the exposure on either the light or the dark iyswim. Not serious I know but frustrating.



The iPhone SE Camera has a subtle HDR mode which is great for differences in lighting scenarios without making the pictures look all HDRy


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The iPhone SE Camera has a subtle HDR mode which is great for differences in lighting scenarios without making the pictures look all HDRy


I'm sure that's going to be really helpful advice to someone with an entirely different handset!
I've found the camera on my z3 to be pretty damn good, but like all smartphones, things go rapidly downhill in low light.


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> If her main requirement is a good camera why is she looking at compact phones? Is it price or a desire for a smaller screen?


Sorry, I should have been a bit more precise. Requirements in order of priority:

Android
making telephone calls
surfing the interwebs & whattsaping
taking photos of sprogs
price under £300 (£350 at a squeeze but for that it better do the washing, hang the clothes out to dry and iron & fold them) - cheaper the better tho
she has a Moto g2 atm and it's getting well clunky, the memory slot is fucked and the quality of the photos was always fairly crap and more annoyingly, the camera takes an age to boot up.

So it's upgrade time;

I  have the Nexus 5x and recommended that to her but she's veering towards the z5 compact because of the superior pixel number.



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a problem across Android in general. Seeing as most of us are hanging on to phones longer as they do what we need, it's a bit shit. I'm not bothered about new features, but Google should push the big names harder in the intrests of security.



anther good reason for the nexus 5x then.
Wierd though, as the 5x is also about a year old. 
What are the new equivalent phones in this price bracket with more forward compatibility?


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2016)

I need a new phone and after a couple of weeks of reading really fucking annoying phone reviews written by people who care deeply about bezel sizes I decided on this only to discover that it's pretty much unavailable now. It's on offer at Argos but out of stock anywhere near me. The only other places selling it for under 350 seem to be dodgy overseas camera merchants with terrible online reviews. Where do people buy their phones from nowadays? I'm replacing a blackberry here so I'm a little out of practice.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 13, 2016)

maomao said:


> I need a new phone and after a couple of weeks of reading really fucking annoying phone reviews written by people who care deeply about bezel sizes I decided on this only to discover that it's pretty much unavailable now. It's on offer at Argos but out of stock anywhere near me. The only other places selling it for under 350 seem to be dodgy overseas camera merchants with terrible online reviews. Where do people buy their phones from nowadays? I'm replacing a blackberry here so I'm a little out of practice.



02 have it for £300.

It's probably out-of-stock in most places because it's an out-of-date phone. Sony aren't even selling it on their website, they have the Xperia X Compact instead for £379 - no idea how that compares...


----------



## maomao (Nov 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> 02 have it for £300.
> 
> It's probably out-of-stock in most places because it's an out-of-date phone. Sony aren't even selling it on their website, they have the Xperia X Compact instead for £379 - no idea how that compares...


It was out of stock on o2 too. Just bought the x-compact for £299 on GiffGaff though. It's got crappy reviews because of the plastic case, lack of waterproofness and no 4k video but it's actually faster and doesn't overheat like the z5. So hopefully will be okay and at least I won't have to lose weight to fit it in my jeans' pocket.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2016)

I just got the most recent version - the Xperia X Compact
Really nice in the hand, good camera and 3GB of ram so everything's always loaded (which I like).
USB-C which is either a plus or a minus, or both. Not the fastest cpu in the world according to the reviews, but more than good enough for me. Craps all over my oldMoto G at any rate! (cracked screen, busted microphone, no sound out of one earphone)


----------



## dervish (Nov 28, 2016)

USB-C is great, feels so much more solid than micro. I do find that I suddenly need LOADS of cables as I can't rely on anyone having one yet.


----------



## maomao (Nov 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I just got the most recent version - the Xperia X Compact
> Really nice in the hand, good camera and 3GB of ram so everything's always loaded (which I like).
> USB-C which is either a plus or a minus, or both. Not the fastest cpu in the world according to the reviews, but more than good enough for me. Craps all over my oldMoto G at any rate! (cracked screen, busted microphone, no sound out of one earphone)


The z5 had a faster processor on paper but it was dialled down because it kept overheating and cracking the glass. The x compact  has a slightly slower on paper one running at full power. 

I really like mine too.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been using one of these for the past couple of weeks while my LG G5 was in for repair.

Wanted to give the Z5 a go because it seemed to have a well-rated camera, in combination with being a manageable size (have found the LG is bigger than what I really want).

The more compact size is great and everything seems to basically work fine generally.

Disappointed with the camera though. It does some horrible processing that somehow manages to both over-sharpen edges and turn other parts of the image into what I've seen described as a "smudgefest" in various online comments. Worst in low light but visible even in moderate light. And you can't control or turn off this processing. No ability to shoot in RAW. Manual controls very limited if you want to shoot at anything greater than 8MP (despite the 23MP sensor).

I've tried various 3rd party apps but they all seem to be hampered by what the camera will allow them to control. Some of them seem to produce less over-processed images but then they can't shoot in full resolution, or do long exposures, etc etc.

And although it'll shoot in 4K video, it's just not anything like as good as what I get out of the LG G5. Smudgy and exposure is much slower to adjust.

I might wait for Nougat to come to the Z5 in case that changes anything. But it looks like I'll probably go back to the LG even though it's really too big.

I wonder if I should consider the X compact though. Crispy you say the camera is good... judged against what?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I wonder if I should consider the X compact though. Crispy you say the camera is good... judged against what?



My old Moto G (which was shit) and Sparrow's iphone 6 (which is pretty damn good). I haven't done an A/B test but it definitely holds its own. I just zoomed in on some random pics and couldn't see any offensive post processing.

I chose it because it's the right size. Big phones are too big.


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 1, 2017)

Learn't something new with mine. I've been able to  pair my ANT+ heart rate monitor with it.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2017)

I just checked and you have full manual control of shutter speed, focus, exposure compensation, ISO, metering mode, regardless of resolution.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I just checked and you have full manual control of shutter speed, focus, exposure compensation, ISO, metering mode, regardless of resolution.


What's the longest exposure shutter speed?

And it can't do 4K video, is that right?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What's the longest exposure shutter speed?
> 
> And it can't do 4K video, is that right?


Shutter goes from 1/4000 to 1s
Yeah no 4k. Best is 1080p/60fps


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Shutter goes from 1/4000 to 1s
> Yeah no 4k. Best is 1080p/60fps


Thanks. I wonder why the no 4K.

I like to be able to do >1s exposures ideally, and previous phones have allowed me to do that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Thanks. I wonder why the no 4K.



Maybe as so few people have a display to play it on.


----------



## snadge (Feb 1, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> It's an Audi isn't it?




Mine is and it connects to my 50 quid iphone through bluetooth.

Fuck me, does that make me a double cunt?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2017)

If, like me, you've noticed your Z5C had been a bit shit lately (slow, losing charge quicker than normal, apps crashing a lot), try this:

Go to settings ->-apps -> movie creator
Disable it
Then hold down the power button, and when the shutdown menu appears, press and hold the restart option. 
It asks if you want to restart in safe mode. Say yes.
Once in safe mode, just restart normally.

Enjoy your new (old) speed


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> But it looks like I'll probably go back to the LG even though it's really too big.



I did this.

And I got one of these for it

Ungrip – Time to ungrip your phone!

The phone being too big is no longer an issue.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2017)

The SIM slot stopped working 
11 months into the 12 month warranty 

They sent it back and the replaced parts list goes: Screen, Camera, Battery, Main Board, Components
As far as I can tell, the sides and back plastic are my old phone and the rest is brand new


----------

